# NAHB to Sue EPA Over Lead Paint Regulations



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Interesting article http://www.nahb.org/news_details.aspx?newsID=11026


Pat


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

They picked a good fair court for the hearing. But the Goverment has unlimited resources to fight it.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> They picked a good fair court for the hearing. But the Goverment has unlimited resources to fight it.


I don't really know how much they would try to fight it, I think they were sued by the serria club to get rid of the opt out rule. I really have no idea, but it sure would be nice if we could bring it back.

Pat


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I was wondering when this would happen. Cant wait to see what happens.


----------

